# Christmas at Disney



## Gramma5 (Nov 4, 2009)

Are the holiday decorations at Disney left up for the week between Christmas and New Years?  We are wondering if we should wait to go until after Christmas?  When is it totally decorated for the holidays in case we decide to go before ?
TIA


----------



## Twinkstarr (Nov 4, 2009)

Gramma5 said:


> Are the holiday decorations at Disney left up for the week between Christmas and New Years?  We are wondering if we should wait to go until after Christmas?  When is it totally decorated for the holidays in case we decide to go before ?
> TIA



Yes, they don't start taking them down until after New Year's.


----------



## tomandrobin (Nov 4, 2009)

The Christmas decorations usually start coming down after the first weekend after New Years Eve. 

We have gone the past 4 years the week between Christmas and New Years Eve. This year will make five years. All of the parks and resorts are decorated to the hilt for the holidays.


----------



## Gramma5 (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks everyone. guess we continue to plan to go then.


----------



## tomandrobin (Nov 4, 2009)

Just to let you know, that week is the busiest week of the year for Disney.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Nov 5, 2009)

tomandrobin said:


> Just to let you know, that week is the busiest week of the year for Disney.



MY sister's neighbor is going with her daughter and family then. She's poo-pooed my advice to get Tour Guide Mike and the worst is they want to go to MK on NYE! Doesn't believe that parks get to capacity and close either. I gave up a few months ago, now eagerly awaiting the post-trip report.


To the OP, Tour Guide Mike will be of great help in planning your park touring schedule if you go that week. I'm a firm believer in his touring plans that we use at Thanksgiving and MLK weekend. 

We prefer to go to MI to ski that week instead of heading to WDW.


----------



## tomandrobin (Nov 5, 2009)

Twinkstarr said:


> MY sister's neighbor is going with her daughter and family then. She's poo-pooed my advice to get Tour Guide Mike and the worst is they want to go to MK on NYE! Doesn't believe that parks get to capacity and close either. I gave up a few months ago, now eagerly awaiting the post-trip report.
> 
> 
> To the OP, Tour Guide Mike will be of great help in planning your park touring schedule if you go that week. I'm a firm believer in his touring plans that we use at Thanksgiving and MLK weekend.
> ...



I have never used Tour Guide Mike, but here is my advice. 

#1 Stay on property, you don't want to be shut out because of capacity issues. 

#2 Go to the parks early, like rope drop. By 11am-noon, the parks will reach or near capacity and will be unbearable. 

#3 Take advantage of extra magic hours.

#4 Relax and take in the holiday shows, parade, fireworks and decorations. This is not a trip where you plan on riding Space Mountain 10 times in a day....not going to happen. 

#5 Have dinner reservations. There will not be any walk-ups anywhere on property. 

#6 Do not go to the parks in the middle of the day. Instead, spend time at the resort, go golfing, go swimming or take a nap. 

We have gone to MK on NYE and it is nuts, but we loved it! There is such an energy and rush, with everyone celebrating the New Years! I have never been to Times Square on New Years Eve, but MK has to be close to that experience. ABC will have their camera crews their, so make sure they wear something to stand out. We actually ended up on TV the first year we went. It helped that we were standing on a high point and we are tall. 

If she wants specific advice, send her my way. I may save her some headaches.


----------



## tomandrobin (Nov 5, 2009)

Twinkstarr said:


> We prefer to go to MI to ski that week instead of heading to WDW.



Have fun.....That sounds like fun too!


----------



## Twinkstarr (Nov 5, 2009)

tomandrobin said:


> I have never used Tour Guide Mike, but here is my advice.
> 
> #1 Stay on property, you don't want to be shut out because of capacity issues.
> 
> ...



I think this woman wants no advice, she's been to WDW before, though I don't think they have many ADR's(are doing the dining plan). Doesn't believe in doing rope drop, they are on vacation.  

And yes, I did mention you and your family to her and you would probably be more than happy to give some tips. Fell on deaf ears. 

It's a train wreck waiting to happen.


----------



## riverdees05 (Nov 5, 2009)

What is "Tour Guide Mike" and where do you get it?


----------



## Twinkstarr (Nov 5, 2009)

TGM, is run by Mike a former Disney Cast Member, who does this website(not free), helps organize your rooms, dining etc.

For a DVC'er like me, I use it just for his express planner and the Least Crowded park charts. Our own plan was a lot like Mike's, but his LCP chart gave us a few new ideas that actually work better. Once you get a feel for his line of thinking and WDW really doesn't change up park hours/emh that much, you can wing it yourself to make touring plans.

Example, our 4th Thanksgiving trip this year, 4th time Sunday before Turkey day has late EMH at Magic Kingdom. 

http://www.tourguidemike.com/index.asp


----------



## riverdees05 (Nov 5, 2009)

We are on the Disney Cruise, Sunday till Wednesday before T-Day, then staying the rest of that week and the next near Disney.  How is T-Day, the Friday and Saturday after for WDW?


----------



## GadgetRick (Nov 5, 2009)

Twinkstarr said:


> I think this woman wants no advice, she's been to WDW before, though I don't think they have many ADR's(are doing the dining plan). Doesn't believe in doing rope drop, they are on vacation.
> 
> And yes, I did mention you and your family to her and you would probably be more than happy to give some tips. Fell on deaf ears.
> 
> It's a train wreck waiting to happen.



I agree, she is going to come back and complain about everything. It's a shame...


----------



## Twinkstarr (Nov 5, 2009)

riverdees05 said:


> We are on the Disney Cruise, Sunday till Wednesday before T-Day, then staying the rest of that week and the next near Disney.  How is T-Day, the Friday and Saturday after for WDW?



We go Friday-Friday, thus missing the weekend. 
T-Day is okay if you go to the right park and that's not MK. 

We get their early, rope drop or shortly after. Head back to the resort after lunch. We do dinner at one of the DTD places. I think we're doing Raglan Road(I don't have the ADR's plugged into my Blackberry yet, DH does).


----------



## Twinkstarr (Nov 5, 2009)

GadgetRick said:


> I agree, she is going to come back and complain about everything. It's a shame...



The woman is born complainer(actually she's a lot like my  late maternal grandmother, who was really close with my sister. I think that's why sis likes her :hysterical: ).


----------



## tomandrobin (Nov 5, 2009)

Twinkstarr said:


> I think this woman wants no advice, she's been to WDW before, though I don't think they have many ADR's(are doing the dining plan). Doesn't believe in doing rope drop, they are on vacation.



Not having her dining plans lined up before she goes is a HUGE mistake for that week. Every year we have gone that week, we see people mad as hell cause they can't get in anywhere to eat. They will be extremely disappointed, especially being on the DDP and not getting in anywhere to eat. I hope her traveling party is 4 or less, that would give her a better chance....but not much.


----------



## jstapleton (Nov 5, 2009)

Twinkstarr said:


> MY sister's neighbor is going with her daughter and family then. She's poo-pooed my advice to get Tour Guide Mike and the worst is they want to go to MK on NYE! Doesn't believe that parks get to capacity and close either. I gave up a few months ago, now eagerly awaiting the post-trip report.
> 
> 
> To the OP, Tour Guide Mike will be of great help in planning your park touring schedule if you go that week. I'm a firm believer in his touring plans that we use at Thanksgiving and MLK weekend.
> ...




I second TGM. I NEVER EVER wait on line and end up with way more FPs than we can actually use.
His touring plans and best park days are exactly what you need for your very, very busy time of year.
It is very worth the money.
I'm trying to talk my husband in going the week after Christmas next year, but we will stay away from the parks. That is scarey  
Enjoy!


----------



## Twinkstarr (Nov 6, 2009)

tomandrobin said:


> Not having her dining plans lined up before she goes is a HUGE mistake for that week. Every year we have gone that week, we see people mad as hell cause they can't get in anywhere to eat. They will be extremely disappointed, especially being on the DDP and not getting in anywhere to eat. I hope her traveling party is 4 or less, that would give her a better chance....but not much.



They are a party of 7! I think they do have a character meal or 2 down, but that's it. 

We've seen people throwing fits too at T-giving about not being able to eat. 

With all the WDW guide books published, does anyone read them? I know they talk about ADR's  

But I was chatting with some people last month on my F&W trip, one didn't know what an ADR was!


----------



## GadgetRick (Nov 6, 2009)

Good point. If they're paying for DDP--and they don't have ADRs--they're gonna be eating a lot of expensive hamburgers and the counter service areas. Since they started the madness which is the DDP (I hate DDP, btw), it's been next to impossible to get ADRs anywhere. And none of the places takes standby seating any longer it seems.

We gave up on DDP a while ago and just eat off property. A little less convenient but it is cheaper and we can eat where we want.


----------



## hdmass (Nov 6, 2009)

We are staying at SSR starting 12/27.  I was hoping to visit the other resorts/hotels to see the holiday decorations.  Does the bus service travel between resorts or only from resorts to parks.  Also, my sister and her husband may visit us for one night, can I just inform SSR when I check in.  We have a 2BR and will not exceed occupancy, but they will need to park their car.  Has anyone been to La Nouba?  We are going on NYE.


----------



## pfrank4127 (Nov 6, 2009)

hdmass said:


> We are staying at SSR starting 12/27.  I was hoping to visit the other resorts/hotels to see the holiday decorations.  Does the bus service travel between resorts or only from resorts to parks.  Also, my sister and her husband may visit us for one night, can I just inform SSR when I check in.  We have a 2BR and will not exceed occupancy, but they will need to park their car.  Has anyone been to La Nouba?  We are going on NYE.



No bus service from resort to resort; best bet may be using TTC or downtown Disney to catch buses to different resorts.  Should be no problem with adding sister at SSR; only difficulty might be is if you are on the dining plan.  Never been to La Nouba but have heard positive things from friends that have attended.


----------



## hdmass (Nov 6, 2009)

Thank you, that is very helpful.  Is TTC a taxi service?  I am wondering if taking taxis would be cheaper than renting a car.  We decided against doing the dining plan.  We are planning on having some items delivered from Garden Grocer (breakfast and snacks) and we have various ADR's in place, mostly dinner, we figure counter service will be ok for lunch.


----------



## pfrank4127 (Nov 6, 2009)

TTC = Transportation and Ticket Center.

Not sure about taxi or cab, we usually use Magical Express and just stay on Disney property.


----------



## spiceycat (Dec 5, 2009)

hdmass said:


> We are staying at SSR starting 12/27.  I was hoping to visit the other resorts/hotels to see the holiday decorations.  Does the bus service travel between resorts or only from resorts to parks.  Also, my sister and her husband may visit us for one night, can I just inform SSR when I check in.  We have a 2BR and will not exceed occupancy, but they will need to park their car.  Has anyone been to La Nouba?  We are going on NYE.



 if you stay in Congress Park you can walk over to the DD buses - so going to other resorts is not a problem at SSR.

the WDW bus service goes to the theme parks and water parks plus DD - that is all.

when you check in ask for the parking permit. Tell security that your sister is coming and when they arrive give her the parking permit. (if you need 2 this is not a problem)

that say because the sales models are at SSR - it does have more visitors than the other dvc resorts.


----------



## spiceycat (Dec 5, 2009)

going to be there myself - not at DVC - got a getaway so staying at Marriott Grande Vista Dec 20 -27

this is the place that I like to look -
http://www.touringplans.com/tp2/UG2_index.php?PageID=14


use to not like it - but it has definitely gotten better. Looks like everything will be fine until Christmas.


----------



## jamstew (Dec 5, 2009)

I also use the Unofficial Guide (touringplans.com), and have been using the book since 1990, long before the web site existed. I think Tour Guide Mike is great for least crowded park days, but I don't find his touring plans to be any better than UG.


----------



## TravelingT (Dec 6, 2009)

tomandrobin said:


> The Christmas decorations usually start coming down after the first weekend after New Years Eve.
> 
> We have gone the past 4 years the week between Christmas and New Years Eve. This year will make five years. All of the parks and resorts are decorated to the hilt for the holidays.



I will be there too!  My first time for NYE!


----------



## tomandrobin (Dec 6, 2009)

WDW at Christmas/NYE is an amazing time. Just be forewarned of the crowds. 

Even with the crowds, we love the Holiday atmosphere and the New Years Eve celebrations.


----------



## smshick (Dec 17, 2009)

*Anyone else use UG/Thanksgiving trip*



jamstew said:


> I also use the Unofficial Guide (touringplans.com), and have been using the book since 1990, long before the web site existed. I think Tour Guide Mike is great for least crowded park days, but I don't find his touring plans to be any better than UG.



I just reviewed the UG website. Thanks for your suggestion.  Gives you a nice sample of the detailed version. It is much cheaper as well, just $8.95 for a 12 month subscription.  Tour Guide Mike's was at a higher and per vacation rate. We plan to make three trips to Disney next year (over Easter, July, and Thanksgiving).  We plan to take advantage of purchasing the discounted DVC member Annual Pass.

Anyone else have experience using the Unofficial Guide? Anyone have suggestions about traveling to Disney over Thankgiving to see the Christmas decorations?


----------



## Shon_t (Dec 17, 2009)

Twinkstarr said:


> We go Friday-Friday, thus missing the weekend.
> T-Day is okay if you go to the right park and that's not MK.
> 
> We get their early, rope drop or shortly after. Head back to the resort after lunch. We do dinner at one of the DTD places. I think we're doing Raglan Road(I don't have the ADR's plugged into my Blackberry yet, DH does).



I've read in the UG (2010 edition) that The weekends are often the best time to go, due to being popular travel days... Not sure if that is true or not...it certainly doesn't seem to be the case at Disney Land...but their website sure seems to indicate that...


----------



## bnoble (Dec 18, 2009)

Disneyland and Walt Disney World have very different visitor profiles---DL has a much larger base of "locals" who come.  WDW is mostly tourists who are traveling from farther away.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Dec 18, 2009)

bnoble said:


> Disneyland and Walt Disney World have very different visitor profiles---DL has a much larger base of "locals" who come.  WDW is mostly tourists who are traveling from farther away.



I was mentioning Thanksgiving weekend, which we leave WDW on Black Friday. The weekend before Thanksgiving at WDW is very doable.


----------



## smshick (Dec 18, 2009)

*Thanksgiving, weather, decorations up??*



Twinkstarr said:


> I was mentioning Thanksgiving weekend, which we leave WDW on Black Friday. The weekend before Thanksgiving at WDW is very doable.



We are going to try to go early next year as well. I was thinking of going from Sunday to Sunday (Nov 21-Nov 28, 2010). That way we can hopefully enjoy Disney a few days before it gets crowded.

I was wondering for those that have been there at Thanksgiving time, what type of weather do you experience? We live in Pittsburgh, so anything in the 60's and up would be fine with us.

Also, I spoke with MS recently and he told me the Christmas decorations don't go up until after Thanksgiving. Anyone with experience visiting at that time want to confirm??  We'd really like to see the decorations up before leaving.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Dec 23, 2009)

smshick said:


> We are going to try to go early next year as well. I was thinking of going from Sunday to Sunday (Nov 21-Nov 28, 2010). That way we can hopefully enjoy Disney a few days before it gets crowded.
> 
> I was wondering for those that have been there at Thanksgiving time, what type of weather do you experience? We live in Pittsburgh, so anything in the 60's and up would be fine with us.
> 
> Also, I spoke with MS recently and he told me the Christmas decorations don't go up until after Thanksgiving. Anyone with experience visiting at that time want to confirm??  We'd really like to see the decorations up before leaving.



I'm from Toledo, OH area and we've been down for 4 Thanksgivings. Usually the weather is in the 60-70 degree range. 2006 was freezing and windy, just like home! We got rained on for the 1st time this year, only one day. Other than 2006, it's been nice or better. Kids in the pool most days. 

Magic Kingdom is decorated, since they start the Xmas parties in mid-November. The Osborne Lights were up and being turned on this year, they skipped it last year, but we saw them in 2007. The gingerbread house was already up at the Grand Floridian, this year. The Xmas tree's were decorated at Animal Kingdom and DHS. We stayed at SSR, but can't remember if they had the tree up yet, they had in past years. 

Epcot, they have some decorations up, but they start the Candlelight Processionals on Black Friday.


----------



## smshick (Dec 26, 2009)

*thanks*



Twinkstarr said:


> I'm from Toledo, OH area and we've been down for 4 Thanksgivings. Usually the weather is in the 60-70 degree range. 2006 was freezing and windy, just like home! We got rained on for the 1st time this year, only one day. Other than 2006, it's been nice or better. Kids in the pool most days.
> 
> Magic Kingdom is decorated, since they start the Xmas parties in mid-November. The Osborne Lights were up and being turned on this year, they skipped it last year, but we saw them in 2007. The gingerbread house was already up at the Grand Floridian, this year. The Xmas tree's were decorated at Animal Kingdom and DHS. We stayed at SSR, but can't remember if they had the tree up yet, they had in past years.
> 
> Epcot, they have some decorations up, but they start the Candlelight Processionals on Black Friday.


Thanks for the details. I'm pleasantly surprised the kids can be in the outdoor pool still with temps in the 60-70's.


----------



## Shon_t (Jan 5, 2010)

Talk about freezing...I feel bad for anyone that is down there right now, and were planning for warmer weather...

It was in the mid-60s last week...now...they will be lucky to break 50.


----------



## luv2vacation (Jan 6, 2010)

smshick said:


> Thanks for the details. I'm pleasantly surprised the kids can be in the outdoor pool still with temps in the 60-70's.



We went one year for Xmas/NY week and Orlando was having temps almost as cold as now (I believe they were record-breaking at the time).  Nighttime in the low 30's, daytime highs of mid-50's.  My 2 girls were pre-teen, my sister's 2 girls were just a little older - all 4 girls swam pretty much every day/night!  Pools were super heated - in fact, the girls would judge how cold it was by how high the steam was rising off the pool (we actually got pics of that).  lol  Of course, as soon as they got out, they wrapped in a towel and made a mad run for the room!!


----------

